# 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. März 2012)

*23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse


----------



## Otep (25. März 2012)

*23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Hm, das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge 

Ich nutzte seit ewigkeiten den Microsoft Security Essentials und habe mir Gestern mal den Bitdefender Internet Security 2012 installiert 
War also die Richtige entscheidung  
Wobei ich zugeben muss das ich noch *nie* Probleme mit Viren oder sonstigem Zeug hatte


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Ich nutze "Microsoft Security Essentials" und habe keine Probleme. Hatte schon mehrfach gelesen das die Erkennung nicht so gut sein soll, aber mit trotzdem nichts eingefangen. Was wohl auch an meinem Surfverhalten liegt. Außerdem habe ich für Firefox(was immer aufn neuesten Stand ist) auch noch Noscript installiert.

Dazu die Windows Firewall und Brain.exe.

Früher hatte ich übrigens AntiVir aber das hat mir zuviele Fehlalarme produziert. Ok, da konnte man noch die Erkennungsstufe einstellen. Aber bei richtig fiesen Schädlingen konnte das Programm diese eh nicht beseitigen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Hier gehts zu allen Berichten der AV-TEST GmbH. 
AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Testberichte


----------



## Deschno (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Mal ne Frage an die Bitdefender Nutzer.
Bietet Bitdefender eine "SafeZone", also einen eigenen vom restlichen System abgeschlossenen Bereich in dem es dann z.B. möglich ist seine Online Banking Transaktionen durchzuführen?
Ansonsten sieht das schon sehr gut aus, ich bin am überlegen von Avast Internet security zu wechseln da ich sowieso ab nächster Woche eine zusätzliche Lizenz brauche.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Etwas mehr Details wären aber nicht schlecht gewesen 
Kommt das noch in der nächsten PCGH ?


----------



## |L1n3 (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Hierbei handelt es sich aber um einen Test auf Windows XP Systemen!!
Der Test auf Windows 7 ist schon seit Dezember online und dort schnitt Kaspersky besser als Bitdefender ab:

			Kaspersky: Internet Security 20126 - 6 - 5
BitDefender: Internet Security 2012
6 - 5 - 4,5

siehe hier:
AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Nov/Dez 2011


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

AV-TEST ist der letzte misst. Wie soll man den vergleichen wenn die Virenscanner nicht mal aktuell sind!
Avast war da bereits auf Version 7!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Avira vor MSE? Das Programm ist doch grauenhaft und nur noch von der Free Version getoppt. Nix gegen Tests aber persönliche Erfahrungen sind mir da lieber, entweder von mir oder anderen Usern.


----------



## TempestX1 (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Avira vor MSE? Das Programm ist doch grauenhaft und nur noch von der Free Version getoppt. Nix gegen Tests aber persönliche Erfahrungen sind mir da lieber, entweder von mir oder anderen Usern.


Fragt sich nur wie du die Erkennungsraten testest.
Hast du da ein System voll mit (z.B. 100) Viren und Trojaner als Installationssystem und vergleichst dann wer mehr erkennt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Die persönlichen Erfahrungen waren eher mit der Bedienung, Systemleistung und Komfort bezogen. Was nützt mir ein Scanner der alles findet aber das System ausbremst. 
So etwas in der Art hatte ich früher tatsächlich mal. Aber das wichtigste Hilfsmittel ist immer noch die Brain.exe


----------



## g-13mrnice (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die persönlichen Erfahrungen waren eher mit der Bedienung, Systemleistung und Komfort bezogen. Was nützt mir ein Scanner der alles findet aber das System ausbremst.
> So etwas in der Art hatte ich früher tatsächlich mal. Aber das wichtigste Hilfsmittel ist immer noch die Brain.exe



Jo, jedoch bremst ein AV in Zeiten von 8-Kernern, zig GB DDR RAM und SSD´s das System kein Stück mehr aus. Habe den Kaspersky2012 laufen und es gibt keinerlei Performanceeinbrüche mehr, weder beim Systemstart noch beim Zocken.


----------



## Dontinarus (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> AV-TEST ist der letzte misst. Wie soll man den vergleichen wenn die Virenscanner nicht mal aktuell sind!
> Avast war da bereits auf Version 7!


 
Was meinst du mit "da"? 
Für mich sieht es so aus, dass AV-Test die Scanner über Januar und Februar getestet hat. Avast! 7 kam aber scheinbar erst Ende Februar heraus, also zu spät um noch in dem Test berücksichtigt zu werden.


----------



## espanol (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Ich hab Kaspersky drauf und bin vollends zufrieden! Bremst nichtmal meine Mühle aus, da kann ein aktuelles System nur lachen !
Alle Funktionen vorhanden und leicht zu bedienen, mehr brauch ich nicht.

*schmuntzel* wer benutzt denn solche Cloud-AV-Programme ?!


----------



## XXTREME (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Avast mit 14 Punkten ist doch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Benutze ihn seit Jahren auf all meinen Systemen .


----------



## sikeij (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Anfang des Jahres gab es BitDefender 2011 kostenlos. Mit dem Schlüssel läuft auch die 2012 Version. Damit hatte ich aber starke Probleme, die 2011-er läuft super und der Gaming Mode ist auch besser gestaltet. Das zeigt, dass sich die Qualität der Produkte einzelner Hersteller auch von Jahr zu Jahr stark unterscheiden. Bei Kaspersky mMn gerade umgekehrt. Hier ist die 2011-er systembelastender als die neue Version.

Fazit: Ich weiß es nicht... nur sagen die Tests sehr wenig aus!!!


----------



## Cosmas (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

mich überrascht das abschneiden von G-Data etwas... das der rep, wirklich suboptimal ist, ist mir auch aufgefallen, die bedienbarkeit is aber eigentlich ok.
aber am wichtigsten is eh der protection mode und der is nach wie vor top.
werd das mal weider beobachten, eventuell steig ich ja auch wieder auf bitdefender um, die ja hier ein recht beeindruckendes comeback hinlegen.
hatte ich vor paar jahren immer drauf, bisse eingebrochen sind und g-data die führung übernahm.


----------



## OttoP (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Ich hab bitdefender seit gestern installiert und bin leider schon enttäuscht. Bitdefender bietet leider wenig Optionen und arbeitet anders als es nach Anleitung und Anweisung handeln soll. Findet das Programm eine Datei die er als Virus identifiziert verschiebt das Programm theorethisch die Datei in Quarantäne. Hier kann dann der Benutzer entscheiden was als nächstes zutun ist. Leider geschieht aber oftmals folgendes: Bitdefender findet eine Datei und löscht diese unwiederbringlich, nur mäßig protokolliert. Das mag sicher sein, aber auch schnell mal verdammt ärgerlich. Für mich kommt das jedenfalls nicht in Frage. Ich möchte das doch bitte selbst entscheiden. Ich hab sofort im Internet recherchiert und fand dort mein Problem bestätigt, es kann nicht durch Einstellungen behoben werden. Man kann zwar bestimmte Ordner und Dateien als Ausnahme definieren, aber wenn die Datei schon gelöscht wurde, nutzt einem das dann ja auch nicht mehr viel.
Daher werde ich wohl, wenn ich mein neues System installiert habe dort Kaspersky einsetzen. Habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung damit, aber bin mir sicher, dass hier der Anwender die Kontrolle übernehmen kann, und nicht allein das Programm wichtige Entscheidungen trifft.


----------



## INU.ID (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



Deschno schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Bitdefender Nutzer.
> Bietet Bitdefender eine "SafeZone", also einen eigenen vom restlichen System abgeschlossenen Bereich in dem es dann z.B. möglich ist seine Online Banking Transaktionen durchzuführen?
> Ansonsten sieht das schon sehr gut aus, ich bin am überlegen von Avast Internet security zu wechseln da ich sowieso ab nächster Woche eine zusätzliche Lizenz brauche.


 Ungeachtet der Frage wie erforderlich solch eine Maßnahme ist, BitDefender bietet da die Möglichkeit einer "Sandbox". Man kann im Browser auf ein kleines Symbol klicken, welches eine Antiphishing-Leiste öffnet, in der man dann mit einem Mausklick eine separate Instanz des Browsers in eben jener - vom restlichen System abgeschirmten - Sandbox starten kann (es öffnet sich ein neues Browserfenster mit einem speziellen Rahmen).


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



Dontinarus schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "da"?
> Für mich sieht es so aus, dass AV-Test die Scanner über Januar und Februar getestet hat. Avast! 7 kam aber scheinbar erst Ende Februar heraus, also zu spät um noch in dem Test berücksichtigt zu werden.


 
Die Engine war zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits fertig.


----------



## Kyrodar (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Ich bin schon seit Jahren mit Avast verheiratet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elvis3000 (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

warum mit xp und nicht mit win7 getestet?


----------



## Primer (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Hach, darum mag ich PCGH. Hier wird nicht über die Sinnhaftigkeit und Pseudo Brain.exe diskutiert, sondern tatsächlich über die Programme^^

Ich bin ja nun schon seit einigen Jahren bei Bitdefender und relativ zufrieden. Auch wenn ich die 2012er nach wie vor nicht gerade als bedienerfreundlich erachte, hätte man doch nur noch das alte Design als fallback angeboten. Naja, man muss ja glücklicherweise nicht allzu viel Einstellen. Hauptsache die 2013er wird nicht schlimmer, aber bei ~9 Taler im Jahr kann man nicht soviel falsch machen^^


----------



## INU.ID (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Denk ich auch. Wobei, das Problem mit der 2011er Version und den xtrem gebremsten Spielen auf manchen Systemen (Rage, BF3, bei mir unspielbar, bis ich zufällig dahinter kam das es an BitDefender lag), das war schon ärgerlich. Oder damals, ich glaube bei der 2010er Version, als nach einem Update kurzerhand mal jede Datei als Virus erkannt und gelöscht wurde, was so ganz nebenbei dann auch noch die Win-Installation zerstört hat....  (von den gelöschten privaten Dateien mal abgesehen^^)


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Ich hatte auch nur mit Bitdefender 2012 Probleme, nur wenige Spiele liefen flüssig. Bis hin zu einer gesamten instabilität des Systems. Der Resourcenverbrauch war sehr hoch und hatte mehr Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen als Anwendungen von Bitdefender. Bin wieder zurück zu Avast.


----------



## HolGORE (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

mich wundert das ergebnis von NOD32.
naja ich hatte noch nie probleme damit und werde dabei bleiben


----------



## Primer (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Denk ich auch. Wobei, das Problem mit der 2011er Version und den xtrem gebremsten Spielen auf manchen Systemen (Rage, BF3, bei mir unspielbar, bis ich zufällig dahinter kam das es an BitDefender lag), das war schon ärgerlich. Oder damals, ich glaube bei der 2010er Version, als nach einem Update kurzerhand mal jede Datei als Virus erkannt und gelöscht wurde, was so ganz nebenbei dann auch noch die Win-Installation zerstört hat....  (von den gelöschten privaten Dateien mal abgesehen^^)


 
Phuuu, davon bin ich zum Glück verschont geblieben. Bis auf die nicht funktionierenden invites im Battlelog hatte ich Spieleübergreifend keinerlei Probleme mit BD2012. Allerdings hab ich auch diesen ganze Automatikscheiß sofort ausgemacht.


----------



## Das Daub (25. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Unter XP?
Wieso das?


----------



## namoet (26. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

hab seit einigen monaten avira premium und bin auch glücklich damit


----------



## Balder (26. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Bin ein wenig über Gdata enttäuscht. Es gab Zeiten wo es sehr weit vorne mit gewirkt hat und immer unter den Top3 zu finden war aber nun versinkt es langsam hinter vielen anderen Programmen.
Zwar hat man bei Gdata wenig Probleme mit der Konfiguration und es ist relativ einfach aufgebaut, aber ich denke ich werde dennoch nächstes ja zu einen anderen Anbieter wechseln.
Aber vielleicht überrascht mich ja die 2013er Version auch und ich entscheide mich dann doch nochmal anders.


----------



## PCTom (26. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

??? Panda war da nicht der Fall mit den mutwilligen Hintertürchen !!!!! soetwas kann man nicht als sicher einstufen, nein soetwas kann man nicht einmal bewerten  http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Anonymous-kompromittiert-Panda-Security-1465504.html  soetwas ist für mich nicht sicher

ansonsten netter Test ich peresönlich vertraue schon seit Jahren auf Avira Internetsec


----------



## Padrus (26. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Windows XP mit Service Pack 3 diente als testplattform. warum wird nicht mit aktuellem system getestet? es gibt absolut keinen natürlich erklärbaren grund warum noch jemand dieses system nutzen sollte.
Packt doch demnächst noch windows 98 aus für eure Tests.


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



Cosmas schrieb:


> mich überrascht das abschneiden von G-Data etwas... das der rep, wirklich suboptimal ist, ist mir auch aufgefallen, die bedienbarkeit is aber eigentlich ok.
> aber am wichtigsten is eh der protection mode und der is nach wie vor top.
> werd das mal weider beobachten, eventuell steig ich ja auch wieder auf bitdefender um, die ja hier ein recht beeindruckendes comeback hinlegen.
> hatte ich vor paar jahren immer drauf, bisse eingebrochen sind und g-data die führung übernahm.


 
Ich hab auch GData. Beschweren kann ich mich bis jetzt nicht. Das Program macht was es soll, und das ohne Probleme.  
Mal sehen was die 2013er-Version bringen wird.

http://www.secure-forum.de/support-...mme/g-data/735-g-data-internet-security-2013/


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Mh.
Da ich mich nicht auf zwielichten Seiten rumtreibe habe ich an sich nur eine Freewareprogramm. Der beste Schutz ist eh der gesunde Menschenverstand.
Bisher hatte ich auch wenig Befall - könnte aber auch dran liegen das mir nicht alles angezeigt wird.


----------



## espanol (27. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mh.
> Da ich mich nicht auf zwielichten Seiten rumtreibe habe ich an sich nur eine Freewareprogramm. Der beste Schutz ist eh der gesunde Menschenverstand.
> Bisher hatte ich auch wenig Befall - könnte aber auch dran liegen das mir nicht alles angezeigt wird.


 Auch ein Phänomen.
Das System schleichend so zumüllen, dass man alle 1-2 Jahre aufrüsten muss ! 
Grundsätzlich wenn das AV-Programm sich quasi nie meldet, ist der Herd hell am brennen - nur nicht im sichtbaren Spektrum. ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Naja, das schlimme ist: Seitdem ich die SSD hab merk ich nicht mehr was langsam wird. 
Aber ich würde mal behaupten das ich mir soviel gar nicht einfangen kann, da ich ja eh nur auf seriösen Seiten unterwegs bin.


----------



## biohaufen (27. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das schlimme ist: Seitdem ich die SSD hab merk ich nicht mehr was langsam wird.
> Aber ich würde mal behaupten das ich mir soviel gar nicht einfangen kann, da ich ja eh nur auf seriösen Seiten unterwegs bin.



Richtig, währenddessen mein Rechner mit einer HDD nach einer Zeit rumlahmt, läuft mein Norebook mit der SSD dauerhaft extrem schnell


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Mir ist das vor ner Weile erschreckend aufgefallen das man das ja gar nicht mehr merkt. War irgendwie voll schockiert


----------



## razzor1984 (28. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



HolGORE schrieb:


> mich wundert das ergebnis von NOD32.
> naja ich hatte noch nie probleme damit und werde dabei bleiben



Ich bin selber langjähriger nutzer von Nod32, am notebook hab ich die suite installiert  extrem resourcen arm das Teil 
Nur fürn stand pc wirds dann glaubich bald der russische Schlumpf werden. Die Erkennungsraten sind einfach nur WTF. 

Aber bei verdächtigen datein oder eine suspicious exe - einfach dort testen lassn - Jottis Malwarescanner
Für alle Sachen die mehr sensible sind gibts einfach nur LINUX MINT


----------



## Vandog (28. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Sagt mal ist das euer Ernst das die AV's auf Windows XP ServicePack 3 getestet wurden ? 
Wie weit ist das denn mittlerweile von der Realität entfernt!


----------



## Neronomicon (28. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Malte J. Wetz : De - Kompromittierung Unvermeidbar browse


----------



## batmaan (28. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Bitdefender finde ich ehrlich gesagt wirklich am besten. Kann dem Test also nur zustimmen


----------



## VitaliTy (28. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



batmaan schrieb:


> Bitdefender finde ich ehrlich gesagt wirklich am besten. Kann dem Test also nur zustimmen


 
benutzte bitdefender 2010-2012 
Ansich gut, jedoch viele kleine Fehler angefangen von quarantäne einstellungen über menü weg, bitdefender service geschlossen bis zum löschen sicherer dateien.
bin davon weg

Beste was je passiert ist: Ein Bitdefender Mitarbeiter hat wohl einen scheiss beim update gebaut, ich komme Sonntag um 5 uhr früh nicht ganz nüchtern heim und sehe 10tausende von Virenwarnungen.

Jede Datei die gescannt wurde wurde in die Quarantäne verschoben.
Hab dann in meinem Zustand alle Dateien wiederhergestellt aus den logs.

Blöd für die Leute die damals Panik bekommen haben und den Pc heruntergefahren haben, weil sie konnten Ihn nicht mehr starten da so gut wie jede Datei, darunter auch viele Systemdateien in der Quarantäne waren.

War lustig würd gern wissen was dem Mitarbeiter passiert ist.


----------



## Primer (28. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Sicher, das du nicht 1 Virusmeldung 10.000 mal gesehen hast^^


----------



## X2theZ (29. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

wechsle schon seit jahren zwischen kaspersky und norton hin und her. je nach dem, welcher av bessere bewertung in tests erhält. hauptsächlich hab ich dabei immer auf die preformance geachtet. aber im ssd-zeitalter hat man ja wirklich mittlerweile das gefühl, die taskleiste zwischen uhr und start-button könnte komplett gefüllt sein und der rechner würde trotzdem nicht langsamer werden ^^
zurzeit bin ich wieder beim norton (2012) und sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## razzor1984 (31. März 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



VitaliTy schrieb:


> benutzte bitdefender 2010-2012
> Ansich gut,  jedoch viele kleine Fehler angefangen von quarantäne einstellungen über  menü weg, bitdefender service geschlossen bis zum löschen sicherer  dateien.
> bin davon weg
> 
> ...



Damit kein Datenverlust entsteht, clond man sein OS einmal die Woche  (Incrimentel - speicherplatz schonend  ) - Passieren kann immer was,  solang man nicht zockt (Offic usw) ist und bleibt Linux einfach number one  als Hauptsys
Gepsannt bin ich auf die Apple-Malware, weil die wird in den nächsten Jahren stärker im kommen sein! Wie wird Apple darauf reagieren? Hoffendlich haben Sie aus den letzn "Infektionen" etwas gelernt ^^


----------



## Xibit1990 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Beste Lösung ist immer: FORMATIEREN


----------



## ForenTroll (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



batmaan schrieb:


> Bitdefender finde ich ehrlich gesagt wirklich am besten. Kann dem Test also nur zustimmen


 Sorry, aber 50 €uronen dafür zu bezahlen .. nee 

Das bleib ich lieber bei meinem Free Antivir, Hardwarefirewall im Router und Brain.exe Damit habe ich mir die letzten Jahre auch nie einen Schädling eingefangen


----------



## Primer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



ForenTroll schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 50 €uronen dafür zu bezahlen .. nee
> 
> Das bleib ich lieber bei meinem Free Antivir, Hardwarefirewall im Router und Brain.exe Damit habe ich mir die letzten Jahre auch nie einen Schädling eingefangen



50€

Ne Jahreslizenz kostet so zwischen 10 und 15€


----------



## ForenTroll (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*



primerp12 schrieb:


> 50€
> 
> Ne Jahreslizenz kostet so zwischen 10 und 15€


 Öhm .. ja ?  
-> Bitdefender Internet Security 2012


----------



## Primer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Nene, da guckst du falsch

Schau mal bei Ebay, nach ner Lizenz für einen PC....~10€. Die Total Sec kostet auch hier ein paar Taler mehr.
Selbst bei Amazon.de bekommt man die Lizenz für 30€. Die Hersteller Website ist schlicht überteuert.


----------



## derBoo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Ich nutze die CBE Edition von Computerblöd am Netbook und am Spielerechner meiner Freundin. Funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, alle 3 Monate nen neuen Key anfordern aber dafür mit dem Preis einer Zeitschrift 1 Jahr abgesichert. Und das für 3 Rechner. Find ich gut


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 23 Virenscanner im Test: Überraschend gute Ergebnisse*

Still und heimlich hat GData die 2013er-Version auf den Markt gebracht. Hab meine 2012er mal upgegraded. Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Läuft stabil und flott!


----------



## AMD x6 (10. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Still und heimlich hat GData die 2013er-Version auf den Markt gebracht. Hab meine 2012er mal upgegraded. Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Läuft stabil und flott!



Kann ich bestätigen,seit 2 Jahren scannt und arbeitet zuverlässig ohne groß den System auszubremsen bei meinem Low Budget Pc und hat mir schon des öfteren geholfen.Doppelengine  finde ich besser,weil was der eine Scanner nicht findet,kann der andere es besser erkennen.Und die anderen Funktionen wie Firewall und Kinderschutz sind auch ganz nett,können aber mit reinen Programmen nicht mithalten.Natürlich ist der Beste Schutz,der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------

